
﻿LibreOffice leverages Google’s OSS-Fuzz to improve quality of office suite - jjuhl
https://lwn.net/Articles/723566/
======
taeric
It isn't the presence of bugs that drives me from this suite to MS office. It
is the fact that everyone else is using it, and interop is terrible.

~~~
jbmorgado
In big scientific projects we are now using Google Docs.

Although not a totally Open Source workflow, it does provide the possibility
of using it in any system we personally work and makes sharing and editing
documents from various parties much easier.

For me, this signals a paradigm shift at least in academia where we would
normally use open source in various places, but revert to Office to write
collaboration documents and proposals (and even scientific papers in some
areas like biology).

~~~
mkesper
What will happen when Google stops offering that service (like they did with
so many others)?

~~~
jbmorgado
We keep all the finished documents in a document managing system in more than
one format. There in no danger of loosing those even if google shuts down
Google Docs somewhere in the future.

------
partycoder
LibreOffice is functional, it does the work. But it still looks substantially
like its ancestor Sun StarOffice, and many years have past since then. There
are experimental features that enable a "ribbon UI" but they're still in the
works.

I was looking into other office suites, other than the known ones such as
Calligra suite (formerly KOffice) and GNOME Office, and ran into one called
"WPS office", written in Delphi and C++ by a Chinese company called Kingsoft.
[http://wps-community.org/](http://wps-community.org/)

The WPS UI looks very polished, I have to say. But I haven't used it much.
Does anyone here have any thoughts about it?

~~~
hadrien01
WPS' UI is polished indeed, with themes and tabs. It's better than LibreOffice
for simple documents, but it has quite a few glitches for more "advanced"
functionalities (at least on Linux): copying and pasting does weird things,
figures aren't handled correctly, etc. It has better Microsoft Office
compatibility for old documents, from what I've seen.

------
ahiknsr
link to OSS-Fuzz project [https://github.com/google/oss-
fuzz](https://github.com/google/oss-fuzz)

------
therealmarv
Would rather see a good Chrome/VSCode like auto updating. Updating Libre
office is a pain especially when you use another language. You are supposed to
download and install the new version, run it once, then install the language
pack.

Very very end user unfriendly IMHO.

~~~
j605
If you use a system that requires an auto updater like Windows, then may be it
is better if libreoffice can be made in to a store app so that it updates with
other such apps.

------
vxNsr
I'm still waiting for someone to make a word process on the level of
LibreOffice that will create a markdown document just as easily as it will a
.doc and will allow me to convert between the two with ease.

~~~
discreditable
Pandoc is pretty close to that.

------
yuhong
I imagine that LibreOffice's Office binary format code is much different from
MS Office's own and probably much more robust to invalid input. Of course,
this comes at the cost of compatibility.

